# 5cent messaging "forever" from 3



## foggy_lad (19 Mar 2009)

about 18 months ago i got a three network prepay phone and got a messaging promotion at that time advertised as "5cent messaging forever" but now three are telling me that from april 5th i will be taken off this "forever" promotion and will have to pay 30cent per message. 

does anyone know is this legal or can three do this and take back the promotion which they advertised as being "forever"?

their terms and conditions state that the offer is forever as in while you remain a customer on their three-pay network, yet their customer care while agreeing with me that it should be forever as stated insisted that the new pricing will be applied to ALL prepay customers on april 5th.

i got a call from someone in three's irish offices last week who told me that my price plan would not be changing at all but then on St.Patricks day a person from three's indian call centre called me and argued with me for over 20 minutes that my price plan would be changed with everyones on april 5th, so now i do not know what is going on at all.

three's terms and conditions show the offer here [broken link removed]


----------



## Bar101 (19 Mar 2009)

I recommend you contact Comreg. 
Take a look at their site www.comreg.ie 
Assuming you are not being moved to a new rate as a result of breaching some of the conditions in the 3 contract (e.g. excessive usage) they should be able to help.


----------



## podgerodge (19 Mar 2009)

I'm on the 5 cent text forever as well - don't see how they can take you off unless you opt-in to a new plan.


Edit: just looking at their site - [broken link removed]

"If I don’t opt in to the new price plan do I keep my 5c for life txt? 
Yes.  However you will still be charged 35c for non “3 to 3” calls.  If you change to the new plan you will only be charged 30c."

However, elsewhere on the site - [broken link removed] - they say that if you move to 3pay now all texts are only 3cent - (but it doesn't say forever)


----------



## Crunchie (19 Mar 2009)

foggy_lad said:


> from april 5th i will be taken off this "forever" promotion and will have to pay 30cent per message.



I got a similar text but it said 3 cent per message. Having said that, some call charges (to landlines and other 3 phones) have increased from 18 to 30 cent per minute. Calls to other networks are reducing from 35 to 30 cent per minute.


----------



## Holtend82 (1 Apr 2009)

Thats a good deal, i have a 400 texts bundel from o2 for €20, works out at 5c a text.


----------

